# Set Back Field Inspection



## Francis Vineyard (Mar 6, 2011)

In jurisdictions where the Building Inspector does not enforce local zoning ordinance does your Zoning inspector measure set back distances on footing inspections before the pour?

If so how is this inspection arranged?


----------



## fatboy (Mar 6, 2011)

While zoning is in the development code, which we don't enforce, we do verify compliance with setbacks at the footing inspection. Otherwise, we would have to give tape measures to Planners and teach them how to use them...........:banghd


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Mar 6, 2011)

How do building inspectors know what the setbacks are from job to job?

What if it's not in compliance?

Team work is having the planners do their part.


----------



## bgingras (Mar 6, 2011)

Typically setbacks are shown and verified by a land surveyor. You submit a certified plot plan showing setbacks of the proposed work. then once the foundation is poured and stripped they will provide an as built plan showing compliance. Then the builder can proceed with framing. We enforce both zoning and building and it all gets reviewed at the plan review process.


----------



## Yankee (Mar 6, 2011)

bgingras said:
			
		

> Typically setbacks are shown and verified by a land surveyor. You submit a certified plot plan showing setbacks of the proposed work. then once the foundation is poured and stripped they will provide an as built plan showing compliance. Then the builder can proceed with framing. We enforce both zoning and building and it all gets reviewed at the plan review process.


Here also except I like to suggest the survey happens before the wall is poured. On the footings. Lots easier to fix.


----------



## fatboy (Mar 6, 2011)

Similar to bgringas, setbacks approved at plan review by planning, then verified by inspector in the field prior to footing placement.


----------



## RJJ (Mar 7, 2011)

I require lots to be pined! As builts with in thirty days of pour! All new homes need to be placed by surveyor and 10' offset hubs clearly marked.

For additions set backs for building envelope need to be staked. Unless the setbacks are greater then 50'.


----------

